# Ouch



## Big Jon St.Croix (Feb 9, 2010)

My cousin sent this to me.
Sorry if you have allready seen this.


----------



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

Big Jon St.Croix said:


>


Oh yeah! No big deal! That was the winner in the recent "Tough Man Contest" - "Best Bow Sling" awards!! :lol::lol:
<----<<<


----------



## CarnageProductions13 (Mar 11, 2011)

I guess, at least it didn't shatter lol


----------



## dirk18 (Oct 30, 2008)

If this were real, wouldn't there be blood?


----------



## thill (Aug 23, 2006)

dirk18 said:


> If this were real, wouldn't there be blood?


 
Not necessarily at first. I shot a framing nail through two fingers and into the nuckle of a third. Didn't bleed until the nail was pulled out. Then it bled like crazy. I believe this is real.


----------



## stinky reinke (Dec 13, 2007)

dirk18 said:


> If this were real, wouldn't there be blood?



It's real, happened at Bass Pro Shops


----------



## jimmyo17 (Jun 7, 2011)

Im just wondering how this happened? Arrow wasnt shattered, was the arrow to short and fell of the rest as he shot? I still dont see how someone would be dumb enough for that to happen.


----------



## thill (Aug 23, 2006)

jimmyo17 said:


> Im just wondering how this happened? Arrow wasnt shattered, was the arrow to short and fell of the rest as he shot? I still dont see how someone would be dumb enough for that to happen.


 
From what I read, yes you're right, the arrow the basspro shop clerk gave the shooter was too short for the bow's draw length. Opps!


----------



## panfishking (Jan 2, 2011)

***?!?! This is nuts! Must of been a rookie shooter is all I can figure out.


----------



## jimmyo17 (Jun 7, 2011)

thill said:


> From what I read, yes you're right, the arrow the basspro shop clerk gave the shooter was too short for the bow's draw length. Opps!


Now this is just hilarious because the guy has to be retarded to have a arrow fall of the rest and still shoot.


----------



## thill (Aug 23, 2006)

panfishking said:


> ***?!?! This is nuts! Must of been a rookie shooter is all I can figure out.


 
Yep...poor guy was looking to buy his first bow.


----------



## Rasher (Oct 14, 2004)

dirk18 said:


> If this were real, wouldn't there be blood?


It is real look at --- texasarchery.com I believe.

Sub thread dangers of carelessness.


----------



## Smith&Brownie (Mar 3, 2009)

Remind me not to go there for help with my bow


----------

